# Servo Power Feed



## dlane (Jan 23, 2016)

Just wondering if there is any preventive maintenance that should be done to keep it running good ?.
Seems to work good now , just want to keep it working good
Thanks


----------



## wlburton (Jan 23, 2016)

dlane said:


> Just wondering if there is any preventive maintenance that should be done to keep it running good ?.
> Seems to work good now , just want to keep it working good
> Thanks


The only maintenance steps mentioned in the Servo Power Feed Maintenance sheet that came with my new unit seem to be: keep the unit as dry as possible, wipe down at the end of each shift, check the brushes monthly and replace if less than 1/4" long, and every three months of operation remove the bottom cover and lightly grease the large spur gear (but don't overgrease as it could damage the motor).  The bevel gear also needs to kept greased with bearing grease.

Bill


----------



## cathead (Feb 7, 2016)

Never ever run it up against the stops as it will rip the teeth off the big spur gear.  Other than the usual
maintenance mentioned above, they will last a long time.  My mill has switches
at the stops so it turns off the servo before it crashes but if this fails, that equals trouble...


----------



## dlane (Mar 31, 2016)

I took a look at the brushes and they have oil on them , any one ever take one apart and clean the motor, seems to work good just concerned


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> I took a look at the brushes and they have oil on them , any one ever take one apart and clean the motor, seems to work good just concerned


If the commutator looks good leave it alone.


----------



## dlane (Mar 31, 2016)

Looking in the brush hole , looks wet w oil ,dark in there


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> Looking in the brush hole , looks wet w oil ,dark in there


How do the brushes look?


----------



## dlane (Mar 31, 2016)

They have plenty brush left , they are black oily goo, I have new brushes but the ones in it have lots left. Guess the PO used lots of oil , would you clean it out somehow,


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> They have plenty brunch left , they are black oily goo, I have new brushes but the ones in it have lots left. Guess the PO used lots of oil , would you clean it out somehow,


Overlubrication is a perennial problem with motors.  I probably would take it apart and clean it, but I'm comfortable with taking motors apart.


----------



## dlane (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok so the mill needed leveling it was a little low on the powerfeed side (right)  bout 3/16" 
I've never taken one apart , is there a seal where the feed screw enters the servo power feed unit ?.
Could the oil be comming off the screw into the powerfeed
Ied like to clean out the oil , has anyone taken a servo powerfeed apart to clean , is it difficult ?.
Google didn't show much on how to disassemble servo powerfeed.
Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## dlane (Apr 8, 2016)

Called Servo , the guy was real helpful he said the mod 80 is easy to work on and explained how to take it apart and clean, he's also sending me schematics for it


----------

